# The "OH Sh1T" Kit.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Materials:
Medium sized plastic waterproof box like say, a Sasquatch cooler or one of the better tool boxes.

Medium sized Aluminum or carbon fiber monkey wrench.

A utility tool that shuts off gas and water.

A hammer and 500 nails.

A multi-bit screwdriver.

A hand crank flashlight. [you'll see why in a bit.]

Several plastic tarps and a couple of packages of .05 sheets of plastic.

A good serviceable auto pistol and 100 rounds of ammo.

A quality water purifier and a couple of canteens.

A couple of rolls of duct tape.

4 space blankets.

Several packs of dehydrated food.

A quality knife.

A hammer.

A crowbar.

Now, seal everything into the box and wave it goodbye until you need it,seal around the edges with silicone caulk and using gorilla tape, wrap it three time around the middle and three times length wise so it won't be "convenient" to just open it and pilfer things you'll wish you had later.Shove it under the bed or in the hall closet and hope you never need it, and HEY! it has a carry handle so it's portable!Should be a big help when a medium quake or good sized storm takes part of your roof off.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I love it!

Most of what you post about is what we learned about in CERT training. We also got a backpack that had some of these items in it.


----------

